# 1026 British Cask Ale



## Colo (20/3/17)

Hey All,

Put a brew down Sat morning using this yeast. I was a little surprised when I smacked the pack and left it for about an hour that it didn't swell at all.

So its now been a few days and theres no action in the fermenter, this is my first time using this yeast so I have nothing to compare it to?

Is 1026 a little slow to get going?


----------



## Bribie G (20/3/17)

What date was on the pack?
Most times, unless the yeast is really fresh, I'd be looking overnight or even a couple of days to swell.

ed: it's only Monday, so 48 hours.
report back Wednesday.


----------



## Colo (20/3/17)

January 2017 on the yeast


----------



## Bribie G (20/3/17)

I'm sure it will pick up fairly soon, during the lag period when it's breeding up in there, you won't get signs of krausen.


----------



## RdeVjun (20/3/17)

Nice strain this, IMO at least.

Always test with your hydrometer, never rely on visual when it comes to the ferment state.


----------



## drsmurto (20/3/17)

OG, mash temperature, batch volume, pitching rate, oxygen?

Love the cask ale yeast, pne of my favourties. I have a simple bitter on tap now using this yeast and have the yeast cake ready for a big IPA to be barrel aged for several months. The bitter (OG 1.036, mash @ 66C) fermented out in 2 days flat and I barely noticed a krausen or airlock action.


----------



## Colo (22/3/17)

She did kick off after a few days and when I say kick off I mean KICK OFF!

Only foamed up for about a day and already the top looks clear. Interesting yeast already I'm impressed, lets see how it tastes. :drinks:


----------

